# Describe your Horse



## katietopaz

My horse is amazing. I have only had him for a month and I am so in love with him it is unbelievable! His name is Topaz and he comes to call in the field. If calling Topaz fails he will always come to the name of "Bubba" He is a bright bay irish sports cross arab and has the most fantastic ears. Thy are known as devil ears according to those in the know about arabs and refer to the real big curves on both sides of his ears. He also has a white speck on his bum which he loves to have scratched! He has also got many white marks on his legs from where he got caught in barbed wire. Topaz is the nosiest horse I have ever met and just has to get his nose into everything, be it handbags or saddle cleaner! Although he is a big boy at 15.3, my little sister rides him and she is only 10! He is just AMAZING!


----------



## IheartPheobe

Diesel is the love of my life! I have only been riding him since Augest but I have loved him forever. He's a big chestnut, around 15-16 hh. He has kind of a funny build, but I love him to bits anyway. He has a strip that's pretty even but not completely. He tries so hard at everything. He'll pick up his hoof before I'm even there.. it's like he reads my mind. He's the one horse I can do _anything _with and have fun. Just brushing his mane is a good time for us.  He is very patiant and willing, always tries to do what I ask of him. He absolutely loves pole bending and jumping  We have done very little pole bending but he gets really into it. He is slow and smooth and perfectt. He is nearly perfect with transitions. Can be a little tough with steering but not if you ride him right and has been getting better <3 He is totally friendly with other horses, but has no problem being without them. He is the love of my life and I never want to give him up


----------



## VanillaBean

My horse, Sheena, is Awesome!To be exact....she is a dark chesnut with a stripe down her elegant head and two high socks on bother her left legs.Also she has the cutest little ears and muzzle. She has a slightly dished nose due to the half arabShe is 16 years old and is a welara, and i think she is beautiful. She loves to jump and gallop. Sheena is not the most social horse, but she has her moments where she gets so sweet you wonder if she was switched with another horse.
She has impeccable ground manners, and fair riding manners, because she is very strong. She loves candy, especially gummy worms and doughnuts. 
She is incredibly fast. And i'm not kidding. She goes into another gear when you want her to. It gets scary, but i know she would never do anything to hurt me.
Sheena is a princess. And she knows it. She doesn't even like to step in mud or get too dirty whilst rolling. She will let me hop on her bareback without a halter or anything and let me steer her with my legs.
She is a sweetie. I love her, and I can tell she loves me also <3.
_______________________________________________________________________

Great contest ideah

VB


----------



## ShutUpJoe

There once was a very old mare who was bred to very fine stud. The result was a pretty filly, solidly the color of mud. The filly's lines were champions of the halter ring. Yet, her owner decided to do the reining thing. So she sent her to a sale with a trucker. Where her new owner bought her because she was a sucker. 

After months of kindness and a huge feeding bill. Some bucks, some jumps, some patience and thrills. Piper became a mild mannered sweety. Whose love for attention is often needy. But to her owner she couldn't replace the sun or the moon. I just hope I can ride her soon.


----------



## paintsrule

If you have any sort of food at all, he'll nose his way up to you and flap his lips around, begging for a piece of anything, no matter how much grass/grain he ate that day. After (when/if) you give him some he will lift his lip up and smile. Even if you lost your food, you cant help but smile to. He has the slowest gaits in the world, but you cant really ask him for them, he only does them when your trying to get somewhere in a hurry. He only tolerates so much hugging and kissing, then he'll turn his head and you can almost see him roll his eyes and glance toward his buddies, hoping they wont notice. He loves to jump (everything. esp.,when youre working on trot overs), and walk off the trails and almost over the cliffs on trail rides. 
He will almost always drive you crazy, but hes the cutest thing in the world, and as soon as you get mad, you get happy, because you know youre loved by the biggest, cutest, annoying package of awsomeness ever.


----------



## Semperfiwife

Gracie means a favor or blessing and that is what she is; a blessing from God. Her color is a deep, beautiful gold in the summer with a beauitful cream mane that reaches past her shoulder. Her eyes are sweet and kind with a heart for me. I see ther eyes sparkle as I walk into sight and my heart sours. She is gentle and kind and willing. Her cute little nose is always on everything, moving her lip over whatever is new in her reach. She is small in stature, but makes up for her size in heart; she loves me enough to remember me after 3 months of recovery. She loves me enought that after she inadvertently stepped on me and crushed my ankle, she stood by me while I hurt and was faithful to me. 
Her little black nose is beautiful and soft as she rubs it across my face. Here eyes soak everything in with that deep brown color and her fuzzy little hears follow me. Her hooves are a little too big for the rest of her, but that makes her who she is. 
She isn't a halfinger, and isn't a pony, she isn't a quarter horse or the outcome of an exciting planned breeding. She was unwanted, unloved, and unhappy. She is my beautiful masterpiece, my heart, my love even if she isn't anyone else's.


----------



## farmpony84

These are terrific. I think I'll wait until Friday to "judge" them... Or maybe I should do a poll?


----------



## Semperfiwife

I like the polls better, but that's just my opinion


----------



## Angelhorsegirl

For as long as I can remember, I have felt this deep, intimate connection towards horses. When I was a small child, I would spend weeks at my cousin's farm. I would lean against the aged wooden barn, and begin my daydreams of perhaps one day owning my very own horse. I would quietly ponder this thought, while taking in that sweet, gentle aroma of fresh hay. I would listen to the sound of the wind in the trees, my ears finely attuned to pick up even the softest of nickers from the adjoining pasture. 

When I landed my first career, I was thrilled. Not at the opportunity to work, but at the opportunity to intern at the city's finest Boarding & Training Horse Stable. I learned a great deal while there, many life lessons, but none as important as the ones taught to me by my greatest teacher, Cody. When I met Cody, I understood what it was like to love someone beyond words. He was perfect, the dream I had been dreaming for so long...my stunning 3 Year Old 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding, and oh boy did I love every square inch of him! Looking back on it, I'm not sure what drew me to him...he had a temper like no other. He wouldn't allow us near him, we couldn't ride him, it was forbidden. I wanted to train him, to show him, to give him someone to love as I loved him. So, I did. A few years later, we are a team, he and I. The horse that was once terrified, spooky, and spastic, is now a Five Year Old champion Hunter/Jumper pony. We are competing in many local events, and winning big time. When I gaze at the ribbons proudly displayed on my wall, there is only one thing going through my mind. It's not the fact that I won, no, it's a symbol of just how far Cody and I have come, as a team. When everyone else was giving up on my beloved pony, I did not. He taught me how to ride, how to love, how to laugh. He's my life. Mon amore.

~Lauren








_This is one of my friend's, Kayla riding my pony, Cody. He is a 14.3hh Buckskin Mustang Gelding! Isn't he gorgeous?_


----------



## Domino13011

Domino. Hm what can I say about this boy right her. He's that kind of horse that has his moments. He can be a real pain in the butt or the sweetest horse on the planet. Everyone says there horse is the greatest thing ever, but when I say this I truely mean it. I would not trade this horse for my life. I dont care how he acts orwhat he does it would NEVER change my mind. He sure is a little trouble maker though. The moment he has a chance to be bad he takes it. Food. You cant take that away from him or your on his kill list. While Domino had his bad days he also had his GREAT days. He's a sweet boy when he wants to be. He's really a one-peson horse, and im glad that one person is me, because I will never love a horse as much as him. 

Well thats just his personality. He is black and white, with the sweetest eyes and ears that show all his expression. His mane reaches past his shoulders and that is definitely my favorite part. He loves to rub his soft brown nose all over people and get them all snotty. He may be little but everything else makes up for it.


----------



## AnnaLover

"Penny Layyyyne!!" I call lovingly as I turn the corner around the house, spotting the beautiful young mare grazing on the sweet blades of grass. her big blaze glints in the sun. She turns her elegant head to greet me. As I walk over to the fence, she meets me there. She follows me until I reach the gate. I unlatch the gate and throw my arms around her neck. She puts her head on my chest and closes her eyes. Her sorrel coat gleams in the sun and her huge sweet eyes glow with joy to see me. I release her from my soft grip and walk towards the tack barn, shadowed by my sweet little mare. As I enter the musty tack barn to collect her rope halter, Penny waits patiently outside.
After I gently put on her halter and turn it into a bridle, I mount up on her from the fence. She walks calmly, trying to contain her energy that has been held in throughout the day. After a nice ride, I dismount and swing the rope. She looks back at me and then takes off full speed, her muscles rippling and her copper coat glimmering. She takes a few laps around the pasture and then slows to find the perfect patch of sweet grass to continue grazing on.


----------



## Gidji

I could write soppy paragraphs about how this horse is the love of my life or our great victories at shows but instead I will let you get a glimpse into what Gidji truly is.

I remember the first time I ever saw him. An old family friend kept their float on our property because they lived in town and they were tried to load Gidji. To make a long story short, I went out and helped and thats how I met this hilarious horse.

Gidji is an Australian Warmblood, and probably one of a kind. I don't know where this horse gets his personality from. He is a 16.2 bay gelding and honestly the funniest thing ever.
He likes to give you kisses as soon as your about to enter the ring in your clean jodhpurs. He likes to stop right in the middle of the road, whilst trail-riding and whinny at nothing in particular. He stares down anyone who he doesn't like and will proceed to buck and misbehave if they ride him but will let a person in fairy wings ride him all day without the slightest misbehaviour. He acts all big and tough out of his paddock, but when in his paddock, he'll let the miniature pony boss him around. He has so many little quirks that simply cannot be described in a few short paragraphs. His personality and character are so complex, entertaining and loving. He is the most honest horse and adorable horses *if he likes you.*
And in all my life, I don't think I've come across another horse that compares to him. He is a loving, funny boy who just likes to be there in the thick of it all. His nose must be deeply buried in whatever it is that is going on even if its not meant to be.

And white electrical fencing is no problem for him, because he is SuperPony and knows every trick in the book to get past it. Oh, this boy jumps it, he rolls underneath it, he'll push stuff onto it, you name it, he'll do anything to get past it.

And he has such charm and charisma. He impresses the judges at dressage by leaving some creative saliva patterns on their windows of their chair, and sometimes he might engrave his name on it with his teeth. Oh yes, this horse is just so creative. And he spices up dressage tests by peeing, when you salute!

But most of all, I'd say this horse is totally and completely innocent. Or he's really good at looking innocent. I swear half the time he goes _'What? I don't get why I'm not allowing to bite cars/people/cats/alpacas.' _It doesn't matter what he does, its always that innocent face. And half the time, he'll run to us and show us the mischief he's created.

I'm not too sure if that really and truly captures his personality, but to me thats as close as it gets. You really have to see and ride this horse to honestly understand this talented horse's mind.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

*Prince Phillip <3*

I could give you a poem, a novel, heck even a biography on my pony. He isn't an amazing show winner, he doesn't have great bloodlines. Heck, I don't even know what kind of horse he is. He isn't a smooth ride, he's not very well-trained, he over jumps, takes off, spooks, and loves to throw an attitude. He's pretty and he knows it. He is like a teenager when he doesn't get his way. He must think his name is "Whoa, Dammit!", I see myself saying that to him often. 

You may ask "Why do you like him? He sounds rotten." He is, he's a spoiled brat. 

We couldn't be more alike. . A true best friend, Phillip is. On a good day, I could hug him and kiss him, and ride forever. On a bad day, I could beat him senseless. When we're together, I can be myself, I can be free. We click. He amazes me. We truly are a team.

Now - he acts like a big 17 hand Warmblood, when all he is - is a 13.2 palomino. He has an amazing color, with a gorgeous blaze, and a left rear stocking. He loves to chase the goats, and kick the dogs. He's a joker. 

I love my pony,with all my heart, and I will keep him forever. 

And just to show my baby boy off, here he is himself, the one, the only, Prince Phillip.


----------



## farmpony84

I have added the poll so all please vote! I'll leave the poll open for 2 weeks.


----------



## horselovinguy

*THREAD IS CLOSED....*

This is from 2009 and long ago finished a discussion.


----------

